

Official: File-sharing is a religion... in Sweden - anons2011
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/01/05/file_sharing_sweden_kopimism_religion/

======
tzs
No, it has not. See this comment from x3c in the previous discussion for
details: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3428635>

